# Shrimp gobies



## cwmorrow (Dec 25, 2011)

We have an orange striped goby and his shrimp buddy. They have three tunnels within a six inch radius.
Are the tunnels connected? Does the goby spend the night in the tunnel with the shrimp? The tunnel is closed off in the morning, and the goby isn't around.
The goby voraciously participates at feeding time. What does the shrimp eat? Does he scavenge about at some point?

100 gallons, four pajama cardinals, a 'possum wrasse, two pepermint shrimp in addition to the goby and shrimp.
SG=1.024, 77F.
Thanks!


----------



## squishylittlefishies (Sep 12, 2012)

my guess would be yes to all of those, but every pair's interactions vary. the best way to find out is through careful observation on your part during night and day. good luck!


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

I have had one of my pistol shrimps just go up and move to another part of the tank thus abandoning his den a few times. They seem to be on an endless mission to make and modify cave systems.As far as foods go the shrimp are opportunistic so they will eat left over foods,worms,algaes and other organic debree.


----------



## cwmorrow (Dec 25, 2011)

badxgillen said:


> I have had one of my pistol shrimps just go up and move to another part of the tank thus abandoning his den a few times. They seem to be on an endless mission to make and modify cave systems.As far as foods go the shrimp are opportunistic so they will eat left over foods,worms,algaes and other organic debree.


I wondered who decided where to dig and what color to paint the kitchen.

The tunnel was sealed up this morning when I fed frozen adult brine shrimp from a squirt bottle. They just hang out and grab one as it floats by.
I watched the other end of the tank for a minute, and the goby is halfway out of the tunnel looking for breakfast.
I vote for his hanging out in the tunnel.


----------

